# Pics of various Aussie A3s (BWW)



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

Thought this thread was pretty quiet, so here's a link to the ozaudi.com gallery and a few pics of Aussie A3s.
Gallery
http://www.ozaudi.com/nuke/mod...rmine
My A3T








Ben's A3T








Chux's A3T








Restless A3T








Sorry for the post pics sizes but I've taken them straight from the gallery without resizing.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

go the black A3's nearly as nice as the white ones


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*









Isn't it time for more pics of yours again, Costa? I keep hearing about a secret stash of mods....


----------

